# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Как не справедливо!

## художник

я здесь за тем чтобы найти способ...и только его.мое решение взвешенное и обдуманное.я первый раз переступаю черту,поэтому естественно мне необходима некоторая  помощь....дело в том что я собераюсь совершить не попытку самоубийства,я действительно хочу уйти.
я даже зарегестрировалась..и тут выесняется,что доступ в раздел способов откроется только после 50 сообщений!!! 
какя несправедливость! ну где я возьму эти 50 сообщений? я не хочу плакаться и обсуждать,мне нужен всего лиш способ.и сказать мне нечего.что тут скажеш....
кто придумал правила думает,что у меня будет время подумать? я уже подумала,иначе зачем я здесь.
вот как то так,прям вот накипело!!!!! ну что мне у прохожих спросить если упаду с 17 этажа наверняка или всетаки есть вероятность что это будет никому ненужной попыткой?  мне и в голову не приходит как это можно сделать ....мне нужна информация.вены резать не вариант это точно,видела людей,живут себе,все номально.только шрамы на руках напоминают.а я не хочу шрамов.я хочу наверняка

----------


## Игорёк

Я не помню ты или не ты отписывалась ранее в какой-то теме. Но потом проигнорирола вопросы заданные тебе, мной в том числе. 
Хоть я всем уже надоел, но попрошу тебя создать тему в разделе "проблемы", с историей жизни и причинами су. 
 Понимаешь - не зная ситуации трудно даже способ дать подходящий )

----------


## художник

> Я не помню ты или не ты отписывалась ранее в какой-то теме. Но потом проигнорирола вопросы заданные тебе, мной в том числе. 
> Хоть я всем уже надоел, но попрошу тебя создать тему в разделе "проблемы", с историей жизни и причинами су. 
>  Понимаешь - не зная ситуации трудно даже способ дать подходящий )


 была  тема.я не могу ее найти.может ее удалили? и человек ее создавший кудато делся,больше не вижу его на форуме(((
я не хочу писать историю своей жизни и все это перетирать.подходящий способ? любой,доступный,быстрый! и главное надежный!

----------


## Игорёк

Понимаешь в чем дело, важно тут твое отношение с родителями, твои принципы и т.д. Способы тут обсуждать нельзя, но скажу образно - для себя я выбрал способ эмитации несчестного случая. Просто занятие у меня такое есть, где такие ситуации нередки, и это не будет считаться су. т.е. не будет позора родителям, что для меня например очень важно. Прыгать с крыши тоже не хочу, поскольку не хочу собирать вокруг себя толпу зевак, будучи в крайне непристойном виде. Ну и опятьже доп. ужас и позор родителям. 
Вот что я имею ввиду.

----------


## художник

> Понимаешь в чем дело, важно тут твое отношение с родителями, твои принципы и т.д. Способы тут обсуждать нельзя, но скажу образно - для себя я выбрал способ эмитации несчестного случая. Просто занятие у меня такое есть, где такие ситуации нередки, и это не будет считаться су. т.е. не будет позора родителям, что для меня например очень важно. Прыгать с крыши тоже не хочу, поскольку не хочу собирать вокруг себя толпу зевак, будучи в крайне непристойном виде. Ну и опятьже доп. ужас и позор родителям. 
> Вот что я имею ввиду.


 ну отец алкоголик.скоро умрет.а мама давно себе нашла отчима.и давно жалеет о...как вам сказать чтоб не зареветь...............что связалась с моим отцом и лицезреть ей теперь в двойном экземпляреееееееееее аааааааааааааааа.... меня и сестру.......а маленькую от отчима любит....я не спала я все слышала.....вы это хотите обсудить? нет у меня с ними никаких отнощений.глаза бы мои их не видели

----------


## художник

> ну отец алкоголик.скоро умрет.а мама давно себе нашла отчима.и давно жалеет о...как вам сказать чтоб не зареветь...............что связалась с моим отцом и лицезреть ей теперь в двойном экземпляреееееееееее аааааааааааааааа.... меня и сестру.......а маленькую от отчима любит....я не спала я все слышала.....вы это хотите обсудить? нет у меня с ними никаких отнощений.глаза бы мои их не видели


 а они б не видели меня...и причем тут родители.не я им судья.и не они причина.

----------


## Игорёк

тоесть вас 2 сестры от одного отца ? тебе сколько лет ?

----------


## художник

> Понимаешь в чем дело, важно тут твое отношение с родителями, твои принципы и т.д. Способы тут обсуждать нельзя, но скажу образно - для себя я выбрал способ эмитации несчестного случая. Просто занятие у меня такое есть, где такие ситуации нередки, и это не будет считаться су. т.е. не будет позора родителям, что для меня например очень важно. Прыгать с крыши тоже не хочу, поскольку не хочу собирать вокруг себя толпу зевак, будучи в крайне непристойном виде. Ну и опятьже доп. ужас и позор родителям. 
> Вот что я имею ввиду.


 вы мне в личку написали ваш номер аси.может быть в аське обсудим возможные способы? раз тут нельзя

----------


## художник

> тоесть вас 2 сестры от одного отца ? тебе сколько лет ?


 да,от одного отца две сестры.треться сестра от отчима.23 года мне будет через месяц.если будет

----------


## Unity

> да,от одного отца две сестры.треться сестра от отчима.23 года мне будет через месяц.если будет


 Да, понимаю, – это, наверное, Очень Странно прозвучит – но Вам несказанно повезло: у Вас есть, для кого жить, – ради своей сестрёнки, например...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Иль с Ней у Вас также сложные, напряженные отношения?..  :Confused:

----------


## valeron

Да почему нельзя то обсуждать способы самоубийства??? Разрешите посмотреть способы и побольше всяких!


Тут же такое дело, иногда наступает моменты гнева! в эти моменты я себя бью по голове кулаками! иногда башкой об стены! так было всегда! если бы у меня был ствол! в этот момент гнева я бы выстрелил и не зассал! а так ссу как последняя дешёвка! решился в один из приступов гнева вскрыться! изрезал вены а что толку! спасли! а теперь боюсь!! 

не мучайте людей дайте им попасть в способы самоубийства! человек имеет право умереть достойно! а не обосраться в петле или куском говна разбиться об асфальт чтобы старухи зеваки там смотрели на тебя как на мразь!! это неправильно!!!

----------


## Justitiam

Кто знает.. Может пока вы наберете 50 сообщений вы передумаете.

----------


## sick boy

полностью согласен с автором не хочется  ни с кем говорить.

----------

